# very high suction pressure low head pressure



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Restriction. Could be a filter drier or the metering device.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

sounds like bad valves. what type of comp. recep or scroll. 
if restriction wound it be low suction?


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

a restriction in suction line wil not give you hi suction pressure...it sure sounds like the compressor is not pumping.... or has someone dumped an extra 5 lbs of gas in the thing..... run compressor and then shut it off and listen to see if you hear the compressor hissing.and the suction line warming up......


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

hvac instructor said:


> sounds like bad valves. what type of comp. recep or scroll.
> if restriction wound it be low suction?


 
Yup. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Agreed, compressor problems.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A couple guesses. A, compressor, B reversing valve if its a heat pump.


----------



## brian_bama (Jun 19, 2012)

it sounds like a bad compressor


----------

